# Interested in a Metal Lathe Forum?



## jeff (Sep 17, 2011)

Do you now use or plan to someday use a metal lathe for penmaking?

We are looking into the possibility of adding a "Metal Lathes in Penmaking" forum where members can discuss like minded issues that go beyond "which lathe is the best to buy?". 

Discussions might focus on such topics as; "which indexable cutters work well for acrylics and ebonite?"; Cutoff blades - which to avoid and which to use!"; "Handy tips and gadgets for penturning"; "How to setup for taper turning"; etc.

If such a forum were created here, do you see yourself being a participant either as one looking to learn or as one willing to share your expertise?"

Poll results will be revealed in a week. 

Please feel free to add your comments below.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 17, 2011)

"If such a forum were created here, do you see yourself being a participant either as one looking to learn or as one willing to share your expertise?"

Yes.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 17, 2011)

I would be interested in learning more about it.  I am not sure how much participation I would contribute as I currently have zero knowledge about the subject but it is something I am interested in.


----------



## asyler (Sep 17, 2011)

i would love to learn more on pen  making on a metal a metal lathe,  thanks


----------



## wizard (Sep 17, 2011)

Jeff, I would love to see a forum like that but I'm not sure if you were aiming for a forum that was targeted at people with greater level of machining experience. I would be more of a student rather than a contributor.  I'm not sure if I would qualify to be a participant. I currently don't use a metal lathe to make pens.  I do have a MicroMark 7X14 Mini Metal Lathe and a multitude of accessories that I bought for that purpose of making pens. Thus far, I can do some rudimentary projects on it but that's about it. Currently, the lathe is the cleanest, least used piece of machinery and/or decorative item in my shop. A forum like that would definitely rekindle my interest in using my metal lathe.  Doc


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll share my expertise. I purchased one two years ago and just got it out of the crate and off the shop floor last week.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: My first tip.....
Those things are HEAVY. Be sure to get help when moving it. Thanks Seamus.  So much to do and so little time.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## mredburn (Sep 17, 2011)

There are some members here that are definitely machinists, although most of us that have metal lathes are novices to serious hobbyist. We know just enough to be dangerous. It would be a great forum to help members in to that next plateau of pen making. Not only the discussion of which lathes but which tools and when, jigs, fixtures, tool profiles. materials, etc. I believe it is time for such a forum.


I would be more than happy to share my .00025 cents worth.:biggrin:


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 17, 2011)

absolutely Jeff would love to help with advise and hopefully to learn as well. having spent 30+ years in the field i'm hoping i could contribute greatly to the forum. go ahead and go for it in my book.


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 17, 2011)

I would love to see a forum like this!!!! Thanks for offering this Jeff!!!I think its great!!!


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 17, 2011)

wizard said:


> Jeff, I would love to see a forum like that* but I'm not sure if you were aiming for a forum that was targeted at people with greater level of machining experience.* I would be more of a student rather than a contributor. I'm not sure if I would qualify to be a participant. I currently don't use a metal lathe to make pens. I do have a MicroMark 7X14 Mini Metal Lathe and a multitude of accessories that I bought for that purpose of making pens. Thus far, I can do some rudimentary projects on it but that's about it. Currently, the lathe is the cleanest, least used piece of machinery and/or decorative item in my shop. A forum like that would definitely rekindle my interest in using my metal lathe. Doc


 
Doc, you would fit right in. If I can read Jeff's mind I would think he is looking for either the person considering buying a lathe or the typical machine owner on the forum who went out and bought one, read the booklet that came with it, cleaned all the grease off of it and now is trying to use it to the best of his/her ability.  It would be nice if we had some local pros handy to help us figure out which is the better choice cutter for acrylics... a TCMT 21.51 a 21.52 and what the differences really are?

Most of us are self taught and have learned by reading through tool catalogs and watching youtube vides such as tubal cain's series.

There is a small thread going on now that I think is a perfect example of what the forum could be all about, it's about sharing tips, ideas and neat things where we have rank beginners side by side with seasoned professionals figuring out how we can best use these machines by expanding our penmaking adventures. ... http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1284441#post1284441


----------



## nsfr1206 (Sep 17, 2011)

I voted yes. I bought a small metal lathe about a month or so ago. I have a machinist friend that has helped me some but would like to see a forum here.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 17, 2011)

+1 for me, even though i dont have a metal lathe yet, I'll go to Don's house and practice on his:biggrin: and then be able to determine which lathe to buy as I learn more! I definitely think a metal lathe is important in moving to the next level of penturning for me! GO FOR IT JEFF!!!


----------



## ribanett (Sep 17, 2011)

+1 for me. I have used my metal lathe for all my pen turning for over 5 years.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 17, 2011)

This thread and idea are right on time I think. Having recently acquired a metal lathe and, seeing others buying them, a forum can be benificial to us. I vote YES.


----------



## el_d (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh heck yeah!!!!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 17, 2011)

Sure why not, I've never played with a small 7 x 10-14 Chinese lathe, but I've spent 35 years on a machine shop floor, and actually have considered getting a Micro Mark.


----------



## Simplex (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd definitely be interest and metal lathe forum.  I purchased a metal lathe about 6 months ago and use it just as much as the wood lathe.  I'm comfortable using it but still on a learning curve.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 17, 2011)

I have always been interested in learning about metal lathes and would welcome the chance to learn from some of the experts here, even if I never get to add that money pit to my list!  :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Sep 17, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> wizard said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff, I would love to see a forum like that* but I'm not sure if you were aiming for a forum that was targeted at people with greater level of machining experience.* I would be more of a student rather than a contributor. I'm not sure if I would qualify to be a participant. I currently don't use a metal lathe to make pens. I do have a MicroMark 7X14 Mini Metal Lathe and a multitude of accessories that I bought for that purpose of making pens. Thus far, I can do some rudimentary projects on it but that's about it. Currently, the lathe is the cleanest, least used piece of machinery and/or decorative item in my shop. A forum like that would definitely rekindle my interest in using my metal lathe. Doc
> ...



George is correct. A YES vote means you would be interested in being a student, teacher, or just a casual observer. A NO vote means you wouldn't even bother to look in the forum.

(And thanks to George for suggesting that a metal lathe forum might be a good addition!)


----------



## roddesigner (Sep 17, 2011)

In a Word YES


----------



## EricJS (Sep 17, 2011)

I believe this would be the start of something good. We will be promoting yet another level of possibilities with a broader scope of materials.


----------



## TomW (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm in.  My metal lathe is my favorite blank drilling and squaring tool.

Tom


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Sep 17, 2011)

yes I would like to see one. If I can be of help I will.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes. I can't provide any help but would like to read about it, just in case someday I get a metal lathe.


----------



## animefan (Sep 17, 2011)

Sure a metal lathe forum would be a fine addition.


----------



## glycerine (Sep 17, 2011)

It's still on my list of "things to buy" and I would love to have some help through the learning curve!!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe not the place for this but if this thread inspires some to go buy a metal lathe DON'T buy a 7x10. By the time you put a drill chuck in the tail stock and a bit, it gets really tight to be drilling a blank.


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes! Would like to learn more about metal lathes for pen making.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Sep 17, 2011)

I know nothing about them, don't own one but do plan to get one and to be able to ask questions about them would be priceless.


----------



## Curly (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a couple metal lathes. One is a basket case and it's on the rebuild  someday list.  Also have a milling machine with another put aside for me from a terminally ill friend, so I hope anything pen related to mills will show up in the forum too. 

Pete


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes!!!!!!!!Never to old to learn .


----------



## lorbay (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes for sure. My new metal lathe sits in the corner waiting for me to learn how to use it.(properly)

Lin.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, a metal lathe has been in the plans for sometime now.


----------



## ajk251 (Sep 17, 2011)

Great idea! I have just purchased a metal lathe and it would be nice to learn from, and share, experiences.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 17, 2011)

The metal lathe has been my go to tool for pen making for at least 4 years now.  Not sure we need a dedicated forum, but I still voted yes just to see what happens.  Hope in a year or so we will be ready for a CNC forum, a lost wax casting forum, a polymer clay cane making forum, a laser forum and many more.  We've come a long way and there's plenty room to grow.


----------



## jeff (Sep 17, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> The metal lathe has been my go to tool for pen making for at least 4 years now.  Not sure we need a dedicated forum, but I still voted yes just to see what happens.  Hope in a year or so we will be ready for a CNC forum, a lost wax casting forum, a polymer clay cane making forum, a laser forum and many more.  We've come a long way and there's plenty room to grow.



We could certainly set up the metal lathe forum as a subforum of the advanced penmaking forum. Those other you mention, if and when the need arises for them, would fit right in there as well.


----------



## marter1229 (Sep 17, 2011)

You Betcha!


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 17, 2011)

You betcha!  One question, when does it start?  I'm looking for it right now.  Just kidding Jeff.  That would fit right in with the way this forum works.  The people that know showing what they can produce and then explaining to the rest of us just how they did it.  Wonderful great idea, Jeff.  Once again, thank you.
Charles


----------



## PenPal (Sep 17, 2011)

Jeff,

Metal Lathes used as part of penmaking for bushes, modifications has been my experience for many years. This idea has been in practice for a long time in the U Beaut Forum in Australia with great success.

Look forward to it being included as it typically raises awareness in use of Woodturning Lathes leading to better use of them.

Full support.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## bluwolf (Sep 17, 2011)

I think it's a great idea. Good call Jeff.


----------



## BKelley (Sep 17, 2011)

At the present I have a Grizzly 7 X 12 lathe.  The pens I have turned on it were strickly learn as I go.  I have used a metal lathe off and on for the past 50 years, but had never turned pens on one.  I think a metal lathe forum would be great and will look forward to learn more about pen turning on a metal lathe.

Ben


----------



## robersonjr (Sep 17, 2011)

Count me in also, do not have a metal turning lathe and do not know how to use one but would love to learn so when I do get one I would have some kind of an idea how it works.  Robbie


----------



## Pete275 (Sep 17, 2011)

Great Idea!!!!!


----------



## Rolland (Sep 17, 2011)

Good idea, I don't use my metal lathe for turning pens but do use it to make tools and jigs and fixtures to make pens. I have a milling machine that also comes in handy for certian projects.


----------



## BigShed (Sep 17, 2011)

I voted yes as well. Having owned a metal lathe (and mill) for some years I am still learning, the best way to do that is sharing information.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 18, 2011)

If you are going to have a metal lathe forum, don't forget the cnc forum too! I'm not too shabby with my metal lathe, the cnc is the one with the most questions. Right now my cnc is flooded with coolant on the table and I have no idea what to do about cleaning that up. Might sound silly to some, but not to me.


----------



## Kent Lake Pens & Pen (Sep 18, 2011)

*Master Machinist*



jeff said:


> Do you now use or plan to someday use a metal lathe for penmaking?
> 
> We are looking into the possibility of adding a "Metal Lathes in Penmaking" forum where members can discuss like minded issues that go beyond "which lathe is the best to buy?".
> 
> ...





Yes, great idea. I am a retired Master Machinist with over 40 years of experience ( turning / milling manual and CNC) ,will others to learn.

Norbert

Kent Lake Pens & Pencils


----------



## rcarman (Sep 18, 2011)

*metal lathes*

Absolutely I would be interested


----------



## RHossack (Sep 18, 2011)

I think it would be a good thing ... 

I bought one for making reel seats/pens and after finding that it would have a 6º taper in 4" I set it aside and got a wood lathe.

This might encourage me to blow the dust off my 7 x 12 and finish the lapping so I can actually use this boat anchor.


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 18, 2011)

*1+ Absolutely*

I use a 7x12 exclusively for ALL my pen turning and blank making. I have 2 mini metal lathes. I also have a 12" jet wood lathe (I use for bowls & things) for me it would be very awkward to do my pen work on the wood lathe. There are so many advantages to a mini 7x12 or 14 (not the 10"). Complete variable speed 0-2400 with a twist of a knob reversible with a flip of a switch. You put it on a work bench and sit to turn your work. Use it like a metal lathe you can get or make a rest and use it like a wood lathe. You can find them for about $500.00. I couldn't do what I do without a metal lathe. 

There are a few good things to know simple maintenance stuff that would save you headache & $$ latter especially with the control board. But we'll save that for the new forum.

*:good:Great Idea:good:*
*.*


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 18, 2011)

RHossack said:


> I think it would be a good thing ...
> 
> I bought one for making reel seats/pens and after finding that it would have a 6º taper in 4" I set it aside and got a wood lathe.
> 
> This might encourage me to blow the dust off my 7 x 12 and finish the lapping so I can actually use this boat anchor.



needs headstock alignment, tailstock alignment if turning between centers or better leveling. Pretty simple to check and correct, just takes a little time. give me a call or pm and ill help with getting started.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 18, 2011)

bruce119 said:


> *1+ Absolutely*
> 
> I use a 7x12 exclusively for ALL my pen turning and blank making. I have 2 mini metal lathes. I also have a 12" jet wood lathe (I use for bowls & things) for me it would be very awkward to do my pen work on the wood lathe. There are so many advantages to a mini 7x12 or 14 (not the 10"). Complete variable speed 0-2400 with a twist of a knob reversible with a flip of a switch. You put it on a work bench and sit to turn your work. Use it like a metal lathe you can get or make a rest and use it like a wood lathe. You can find them for about $500.00. I couldn't do what I do without a metal lathe.
> 
> ...


 
Why wait?, I think that any thread started in the advanced forum right now pertaining to metal lathes could easily be moved to the metal lathe forum when it's setup.   I know I'm going to start a thread right now, I got new tools in last night and have questions! :biggrin:


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a 9" south bend metal lathe I inherited from my grandfather and have never used it.  I would love a forum where I could get advice and techniques on using this monster!


----------



## islandturner (Sep 18, 2011)

jeff said:


> Do you now use or plan to someday use a metal lathe for penmaking?  If such a forum were created here, do you see yourself being a participant either as one looking to learn or as one willing to share your expertise?"


 
Very cool that these questions have popped up at this time...

Had a metal lathe for many years and sold it when we moved to a new house about 8 years ago.  For this house, bought a nice Nova wood lathe and but have always missed the metal lathe.  I'm shopping for one now.

A metal lathe forum would be great -- save me going looking for one elsewhere.   So count me for 'yes' for both questions above... 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## PenPal (Sep 18, 2011)

Sharon around WW2 South Bend and Hercus Australia collaborated and Hercus Australia used the South Bend specs to design (read copy) these lathes. I have a 9inch Hercus with access to the URL with the Hercus Handbook of instructions most all of this is applicable to your lathe, mine was made in 1967, Pic enclosed.

Kind regards 

Peter.


----------



## Curly (Sep 18, 2011)

My basket case is a 9" Hercus. I think they were imported here for the BC high schools in the 1970's. From what I know of them there are many parts and accessories that can be interchanged with the Atlas. Wasn't there also a British made version during the war years too?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 18, 2011)

South Bend makes a great machine.  Been waiting for them to come out with this one which is due late October.  Its on my wish list.  A little pricey, but someone once told me good meat aint cheap and cheap meat aint good.  Same for lathes.

http://grizzly.com/products/South-Bend-8K-8-x-18-Lathe/SB1001


----------



## nsfr1206 (Sep 18, 2011)

That is gonna be a nice lathe.


----------



## Haynie (Sep 18, 2011)

jeff said:


> BRobbins629 said:
> 
> 
> > The metal lathe has been my go to tool for pen making for at least 4 years now.  Not sure we need a dedicated forum, but I still voted yes just to see what happens.  Hope in a year or so we will be ready for a CNC forum, a lost wax casting forum, a polymer clay cane making forum, a laser forum and many more.  We've come a long way and there's plenty room to grow.
> ...



Sounds like there are a lot of folks starting out or doing all of their pens on metal lathes.  Not just advanced folks.  I know I am not advanced and am learning on both wood and metal as I go.  I for one would be intimidated to post in the advanced pen turning forum.  I know I should not be but you folks in that room are gooooood.  Me, not so.


----------



## jedgerton (Sep 18, 2011)

I would love to see such a forum. 

John


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 19, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> South Bend makes a great machine.  Been waiting for them to come out with this one which is due late October.  Its on my wish list.  A little pricey, but someone once told me good meat aint cheap and cheap meat aint good.  Same for lathes.
> 
> http://grizzly.com/products/South-Bend-8K-8-x-18-Lathe/SB1001



south bends a great lathes. when i started back in 19?? that is what i first started learning on. the trade school had a large shop with just rows of them. when the talk about this forum started, the south bendis what i pictured in my mind as a small lathe. it is a simple, sturdy and very versatile lathe.

good choice
now wishing i could afford one of those myself. retirement has its drawbacks too.


----------



## ribanett (Sep 19, 2011)

sbwertz said:


> I have a 9" south bend metal lathe I inherited from my grandfather and have never used it.  I would love a forum where I could get advice and techniques on using this monster!



Sharon

Many many moons ago, my dad gave me his South Bend #415 lathe. People look at it and always give me a funny look because the motor is mounted on the wall. I never changed the drive, still use leather belts to drive it. 

If you want to do some reading about SB Lathes, here are two very good websites 

www.wewilliams.net/SBLibrary.htm
www.wswells.com


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 19, 2011)

This is late, but adding a metal lathe forum makes sense. I don't know when I'll ever use one, but I do have it in the wish bucket for future exploitation.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 19, 2011)

I intend to purchase, sooner the better and would like a forum as I know I'll need some help.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 19, 2011)

I think that it would be a great addition to the IAP and look forward to seeing the new forum.


----------



## penhead (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, I have to agree with what many have said already...great idea...

...personally don't have a metal lathe yet, but would like to some time in the near future...so if the new forum starts out with 'how to turn the thing on'...that would be great..!!


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd love to see a metal turning forum also, is it possible milling machines could be included, Woodworkers forum (Australian) has a metal workers forum listed.
Kryn


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 19, 2011)

mredburn said:


> "If such a forum were created here, do you see yourself being a participant either as one looking to learn or as one willing to share your expertise?"
> 
> Yes.


I would as well!


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 19, 2011)

cwolfs69 said:


> BRobbins629 said:
> 
> 
> > South Bend makes a great machine.  Been waiting for them to come out with this one which is due late October.  Its on my wish list.  A little pricey, but someone once told me good meat aint cheap and cheap meat aint good.  Same for lathes.
> ...



This one is huge.  It is about 5' long, 3.5' high, 2.5' deep and weighs somewhere around a ton.  I tried to find the model number on it, but since it is roughly as old as I am, it is hard to read.  Built some time in the 40s.


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 19, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> South Bend makes a great machine.  Been waiting for them to come out with this one which is due late October.  Its on my wish list.  A little pricey, but someone once told me good meat aint cheap and cheap meat aint good.  Same for lathes.
> 
> http://grizzly.com/products/South-Bend-8K-8-x-18-Lathe/SB1001




Sweeeeeet!

That's my next lathe if ever I can afford it.  

I would love to have a metal lathe/ penmakers forum, so I can take advantage of all the expertise on this board.  :biggrin:


----------



## Old Lar (Sep 19, 2011)

Count me as a yes.  I bought an old Craftsman metal lathe last weekend at an auction. Don't have a clue how to operate it.


----------



## Crashmph (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes and Yes for sure...


----------



## jeff (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, it looks like we need a metal lathe forum!

I'll get around to setting that up in the next day or so.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 25, 2011)

Now I need to order that lathe YIPEE!


----------

